# Nut shells with meats still inside



## chef_boy812 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey there smokey buddies

I have used hickory nut shells with great sucess to smoke pork oh sweet pork. but the nut meat was kindly removed by the squirels. 

Well, I have a mess of pecans that are whole. do you all think I could use them for smoke with the nut meats inside, or will the smoke be oily and akrid?

Thank you all
I promise to let my rub recipe out soon........promise!


----------



## richtee (Jul 18, 2008)

I think your second call is prolly the most likely. I would shell them.


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea, shell them.  Why waste good pecans, even if it tasted fine to smoke with them whole.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good words of wisdom to heed


----------



## chef_boy812 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks folks,

I apreciate the feed back. The nuts are about 2 years old so the meats are stale. so I am waiting for a few more opinions on the oily smoke question then I will form my informed opinion from there a nd let y'all know what has come up.

I am away until Monday, I will post the rub recipe then.
It may be good or it may be rug sweepings. 

shmoke on!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Boy812, IMOP the shells will be O.K., but the meat will be useless. This is from experience in using year old ones from Mom's freezer.


----------



## twomill (Jul 19, 2008)

Why not experiment do a smoke with and a smoke without and let us know what you experienced.


----------



## greazy (Jul 19, 2008)

I have used whole pecans.....never as the only fuel, but a handful or so per smoke works well with both wood or charcoal.


----------



## guvna (Jul 22, 2008)

where's the recipe?


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

What Richtee said, the shell game is on.


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 22, 2008)

i use cracked pecan shells for smoking i get from a pecan cracking house, there will still be a good bit of meat mixed in with the shells i use and it seems to be fine..try em whole they may smoke longer than cracked


----------

